# Omni Dual Saw™



## Dr_Unix (Feb 12, 2007)

Has anyone seen this yet? For three easy payments plus shipping &
handling you too can be the proud owner of the Omni Dual Saw™. That's
$219 for the Dual Saw™, a multi tool (ok), 10 lubricating sticks
(huh?), and a hard case (neato) to carry it all in.

Ah, where to begin? This morning i was flipping through all the cable
infomercials when I came across this beauty. The guys that gave you
Oxyclean™ and the Swivel Sweeper™, Billy Mays and Anthony Sullivan,
are now pitching what looks like a grinder with a saw blade. *But wait!
There's more!* This device has two saw blades that rotate counter to
each other. (How does that even work?) This makes it a world better
than your flimsy hand tools, heavy circular saws, and vibration prone
jig saws or sawzalls. Plus there's no kickback, you can cut in both
directions (finally!), forward and backward. Best of all you can cut
anything from an orange (I kid you not) to diamond plate steel, and
yes, it will cut glass too. All with the same blades. (Kinda like a
Ginsu, i guess.)

Does anyone out have hands-on experience with this amazing tool?
Should I chuck my PC MAG circular saw, Milwaukee Sawzall, and my Leigh
Valley hand tools for this amazing tool? Should I trademark Amazing
Tool before Billy does?

*(Unfortunately, because this post was moved to avoid an escalating flame war, all the comments are gone. Feel free to re-post…Even if you have a stick up your butt. Nothing personal. LOL)*


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Its a cheap version of the Craftsman TwinCutter which is IMO one of the best hand held saws ever built for general purpose cutting. Cuts steel, wood, whatever.

Wouldn't use it for fine wood working, but I wouldn't use anything hand held for that.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

The Craftsman TwinCutter is $170, and this is $220. Craftsman doesn't build the quality it used to, but I'd still go with Craftsman over a knock-off.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you know - this would be a GREAT forum post…. ;o)

I stand by my words…

so what is the kerf on this baby? 3/4" ?!? lol


----------



## Dr_Unix (Feb 12, 2007)

Ramit had a good idea. If you still have the post notice in your mailbox, you can cut and paste the post into this new thread. (Especially if you had Ramit's post.)


----------



## ccpenco (Feb 19, 2009)

purp lev. it is a forum post


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually you all can make as much fun as you want, I just saw the backstory on this unit. It was really cool It was on a new discovery channel show called pitchmen. Anyway, it told the story of the French Firefighter who designed it and why. Evidently while using one of the normal chopsaw they use to cut open a car, it kicked back and really injured is friend, took his eye and left a bad scar. anyway…from the demos he did while pitching to take this nationwide it was pretty neat….he cut open a soda can while holding it in his hand, he also cut open an egg with out breaking it…One of the best demos was when he used 2 saws, one in each hand, to cut himself out of a diamond plate box….anyway is it useful for woodworking…maybe not, but it would be useful for a contractor during demo. One of the things they talked about was how the blades are made of some special composite, so that sparks that are created are below the threshold of igniting gasoline…mighty great tool for our local firefigthers….you just have to get passed the prejudice.


----------



## bigjohn1 (May 12, 2010)

I just bought one from rona 139 great little toy for quick cuts and maybe a sink cutout.
King Canada has one with some cool atachments. I did hear that Craftmans version had some heat problem and they stopped making it So I read some place not sure on whats up.


----------

